# Dog Performance Bars etc



## chadfrandson (Jan 27, 2006)

Any specific dog performance bars or energy food that anyone has had good succes with? Also, when and how often do they use them - main concern is upsetting stomach of dog. Do you give to dog few days prior to hunting/while training to get use to them? Thanks - haven't had great luck with a couple I've tried.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Do dogs really need energy bars? We had a springer who used to retrieve ducks for us, we would let her out about 3 miles before we got to the lake and let her run along side the truck, just so she would settle down and lay in the blind.


----------



## birddog007 (Oct 6, 2009)

They dont really need it....some water.......

A half a PBJ sandwich is better than any power bar. Got sugar, carbs and fat right there.....pour a little gatoraid on it too.

Disclaimer  I am in no way a canine nutritionist. But my dogs work hard guiding.....sometimes one dog will go 6 hrs a day. alot of times all they get is a can of meat and water in between shifts. Canned food got alot of moisture.

You dont want to give them anything their system has to work to digest....pbj is pretty good that way.


----------



## bisontraks (Dec 22, 2006)

I carry the little packets of gains burger. They are handy, easy to carry and moist. I share one pack between three dogs about noon time.

All three dogs have had no trouble hunting the rest of the day.


----------

